# Can somebody help an extremly ugly asian bro 28 M out..... Can my face ever be fixed surgically or by cutting down BF?



## Wilson1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.

these are some of my pics:

















i kept trying everything but it didnt work out quite right perhaps going for ps is the way to go? im not sure but i want to turn things around.


----------



## invisiblecel (Oct 28, 2019)

Dude you're fat and complaining about your looks? Jfl you lazy fuck


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 28, 2019)

Lose weight first ASAP


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 28, 2019)

Go bald grow beard lose fat


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 28, 2019)

• lose fat
• shave
• tan
• lip reduction.


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 28, 2019)

Lose that fat face piggy


----------



## wristcel (Oct 28, 2019)

28?! I thought you were like 16. And that's not an insult! You can fraud and bang JB's!!


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 28, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.
> 
> these are some of my pics:
> 
> ...


stop eating until you reach 10% bodyfat


----------



## n33tf1f (Oct 28, 2019)

fucking over. sorry


----------



## DianabolDownie (Oct 28, 2019)

Take the k-pop pill


----------



## Okiwaga (Oct 28, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.
> 
> these are some of my pics:
> 
> ...


You are lucky you have a fiancee lol


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

n33tf1f said:


> fucking over. sorry


----------



## Looksmax25 (Oct 28, 2019)

GenghisKhan max! get a horse and start riding around and conquering countries... dude had thousands of partners and I doubt he was that GLing


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 28, 2019)

Shotgun.


----------



## Gunna (Oct 28, 2019)

lose weight faggot, also u mog her


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 28, 2019)

DianabolDownie said:


> Take the k-pop pill


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Oct 28, 2019)

Fr it's not hard to lose weight. 
lose weight & once you're down to around 10% and can actually see the bones in your face then you can decide if you need anything.

Don't even consider plastic surgery for a single nanosecond if you even think you might be above 15% bf


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 28, 2019)

Fatcel=volcel


Okiwaga said:


> You are lucky you have a fiancee lol


Hey it's cuckold larper


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 28, 2019)

Okiwaga said:


> Lose that fat face piggy


Yeah, so fat


Looksmax25 said:


> GenghisKhan max! get a horse and start riding around and conquering countries... dude had thousands of partners and I doubt he was that GLing


Don't do that, you will only get arrested, trust me, and you will embarase yourslef, just imagine doing that


----------



## Wilson1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey folks thx for the feedback be it dann harsh or soft this is something i long for and will do it at all cost tilll the day i die


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 30, 2019)

Your mouth is as small and sweet as an anus


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 30, 2019)

That mouth...over


----------



## DOggo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ehh, lose weight + gym first


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 30, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.
> 
> these are some of my pics:
> 
> ...


Congrats on slaying that bison. First of all expand your mouth, then pm me for more


----------



## hakseng (Oct 30, 2019)

Looksmax25 said:


> GenghisKhan max! get a horse and start riding around and conquering countries... dude had thousands of partners and I doubt he was that GLing


With his weight I bet the horse would die even before he can reach another country to conquer.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 30, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Congrats on slaying that bison. First of all expand your mouth, then pm me for more


How is it possible to expand the mouth? Palate expander and then braces?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 30, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> How is it possible to expand the mouth? Palate expander and then braces?


Mouth expander. Although in your case palate expansion might be an idea too


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 30, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Mouth expander. Although in your case palate expansion might be an idea too


I googled mouth expander... could not find anything. Can you send a Link?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 30, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> I googled mouth expander... could not find anything. Can you send a Link?


The expert on this is pietrosiek or pendejo, I’ll see if I find his thread


Deusmaximus said:


> I googled mouth expander... could not find anything. Can you send a Link?


https://looksmax.org/threads/mouth-widening-guide-updated.36182/Read the whole article, it’s gold


----------



## Wilson1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Alright now this is the one I lost the most weights, can someone tell me the bf and what surgeries can be done from here?


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Nov 10, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.
> 
> these are some of my pics:
> 
> ...


Is that last person a tranny?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 10, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Alright now this is the one I lost the most weights, can someone tell me the bf and what surgeries can be done from here?


Looks way better. Probably around 20%, I didnt forget you btw, just had a paper to finish but Im workin on it


----------



## Wilson1 (Nov 10, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Looks way better. Probably around 20%, I didnt forget you btw, just had a paper to finish but Im workin on it


Ya bro 🙂Have I pushed it to the edge already? Still got space to go?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 11, 2019)

Wilson1 said:


> Ya bro 🙂Have I pushed it to the edge already? Still got space to go?


20% ? Yeah, you still can lose some, most looksmaxxers who are serious are around 10, but 12 is already great


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 11, 2019)

fuck she eye mogs me


----------



## nastynas (Nov 11, 2019)

your fiance has a nice surprise waiting for you wedding night..

get ready to call "her" ladyboyancee


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m down to 15% bf now...can anyone fill me in v some surgical procedures/costs/places?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> Been fucking sick and tired of being look down all my life and im about to tie the knot soon with my fiancee which i dont want people to think about how hideous i look like when out in the street with her.
> 
> these are some of my pics:
> 
> ...


Skin bleach, get retina A off eBay or all my chemist you can also get a subscription for it’ll help your collagen/skin. get on a diet full of vegetables and baked chicken no beard sugar or carbs into you’re 10% body fat, Hop on steroids, do neck training get a new haircut look up any Korean actors or boy bands for inspiration.
If after all of that you’re still subhuman look into surgeries.


----------



## Joyride (Jan 2, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> I’m down to 15% bf now...can anyone fill me in v some surgical procedures/costs/places?


Google is free luv. You're 28/29?


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey fucking curry gimme some break im looking for ways to make life better too^


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 2, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> rapemaxing bro that’s what curries do in their shithole😂


Fuck you bitch. I hope to God you get cucked by some random Norwegian backpacker. That's what pathetic rice insects like you deserve.

This is why I never sympathize with Asians - even blacks are less racist to Indians than the race of rice and noodles. 

Your future, son:


And JFL at a fucking dwarf from the Philippines calling India a shithole. Son, your meme of a country is literally named after a Spanish King. Imagine being cucked at such a level that your very country is named after a foreign invader.

Not to mention you people have no culture of your own - just a nation of mutt-dwarfs who have been getting cucked since the 12th century.

--

And since this is the looksmaxing section and I'm supposed to give you advice:
- it's over OP
- get on test
- get LL
- Why even bother lookmaxing if you already have a fiancee?


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 2, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Fuck you bitch. I hope to God you get cucked by some random Norwegian backpacker. That's what pathetic rice insects like you deserve.
> 
> This is why I never sympathize with Asians - even blacks are less racist to Indians than the race of rice and noodles.
> 
> Your future, son:



Hey man i know that made you butthurt you but i justgot rid of that by the way ...you gotta chill the fuck down I’m just like some of y’all right here looking to fix the bruised and broken parts of lives and not to be looked down on.😉


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Skin bleach, get retina A off eBay or all my chemist you can also get a subscription for it’ll help your collagen/skin. get on a diet full of vegetables and baked chicken no beard sugar or carbs into you’re 10% body fat, Hop on steroids, do neck training get a new haircut look up any Korean actors or boy bands for inspiration.
> If after all of that you’re still subhuman look into surgeries.





Jagged0 said:


> Skin bleach, get retina A off eBay or all my chemist you can also get a subscription for it’ll help your collagen/skin. get on a diet full of vegetables and baked chicken no beard sugar or carbs into you’re 10% body fat, Hop on steroids, do neck training get a new haircut look up any Korean actors or boy bands for inspiration.
> If after all of that you’re still subhuman look into surgeries.


is it possible to morph and see what the result is gonna turnout 2 be without the recessed?


SixFootManlet said:


> Fuck you bitch. I hope to God you get cucked by some random Norwegian backpacker. That's what pathetic rice insects like you deserve.
> 
> This is why I never sympathize with Asians - even blacks are less racist to Indians than the race of rice and noodles.
> 
> ...



FYI curry I’m 5”9 and Chinese life ain’t over till it’s over though it’s something that I wanna max on till I can’t do more or my very last breathe.


----------



## LOST (Jan 2, 2020)

LOSE FAT
Go to the gym and get some muscular (train neck as well)
With that you will improve a lot

However you will probably need some surgeries
Best wishes brotha, and never lose faith


----------



## Deleted member 2721 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dont even try man, fucking over


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 2, 2020)

Weight loss


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Weight loss


After weight loss??


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 3, 2020)

You need to do 2 things. Before you know your actual looks potential.
1. get body fat down
2. grow muscles

You gotta go Gymm-maxxing first for a while. Can also be other sports that are good training/workout like MMA. And you gotta watch what you eat. and weight it/calorie counts it. That's it. 
I would giv myself about 6 months of gym-maxxing if I was you. And then see what happens/changes.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 3, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> You need to do 2 things. Before you know your actual looks potential.
> 1. get body fat down
> 2. grow muscles
> 
> ...


Possible to see how it looks by morphing? Can help bro??


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 3, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> Possible to see how it looks by morphing? Can help bro??


I don't know how to morph unfortunately.

There is now downside to my advice though. Because even if under the fat layer, there is no Chad face and Chad body.
You'll still feel (and be) stronger and more healthy and likely more energetic. Plus, it will up you looks from your current level by default (the question is only how much). And with better looks, likely comes better treatment. On top of that; if you are good/decent muscled; men will give you more respect.

Aka, NO downsides. And the UPside will be there for sure; only the question is how much the Upside will be.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 3, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I don't know how to morph unfortunately.
> 
> There is now downside to my advice though. Because even if under the fat layer, there is no Chad face and Chad body.
> You'll still feel (and be) stronger and more healthy and likely more energetic. Plus, it will up you looks from your current level by default (the question is only how much). And with better looks, likely comes better treatment. On top of that; if you are good/decent muscled; men will give you more respect.
> ...


With plastic surgery after that?


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 16, 2020)

lost some weight to 150lbs but doesnt help either can someone tell me if i can be fixed plastic surgically? low tier normie/ normie will do to me.


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Jan 16, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> lost some weight to 150lbs but doesnt help either can someone tell me if i can be fixed plastic surgically? low tier normie/ normie will do to me.
> View attachment 231124


Looks like you store LOTS of fat in the face.
How are you losing weight? Might want to cut carbs to zero (eat keto or carnivore)
Either way - you look not too bad as is.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 16, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> Looks like you store LOTS of fat in the face.
> How are you losing weight? Might want to cut carbs to zero (eat keto or carnivore)
> Either way - you look not too bad as is.


by eating once a day (just protein stuff), lifting weights about 4-5 days a week and doing cardio.

can my face plastic surgically be fixed? or is it over ?


----------



## CarnivoreDiet (Jan 16, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> by eating once a day (just protein stuff), lifting weights about 4-5 days a week and doing cardio.
> 
> can my face plastic surgically be fixed? or is it over ?


Your goal is to remove the fat from your face yet look healthy. This is not done by starving (aka one meal a day). Cut the carbs and eat fatty meat.

In my opinion - you look ok. Not over for sure. The fact that you have a girlfriend proves that some women find you attractive.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 16, 2020)

CarnivoreDiet said:


> Your goal is to remove the fat from your face yet look healthy. This is not done by starving (aka one meal a day). Cut the carbs and eat fatty meat.
> 
> In my opinion - you look ok. Not over for sure. The fact that you have a girlfriend proves that some women find you attractive.


normie/low tier normie possible? thats all i ever asked.....been looked down by folks from all walks of life.....my life peaked in elementary school used to be a cute kid that everybody loved with attractive parents and all the cool gadgets.....not sure why it turned out to be like this.......fuck my life......i hope there's life after this


----------



## Effortless (Jan 16, 2020)

Shit face fat storage genetics but continue to get lean at least. 

Shit rounded forehead like usual asians, so hairline lowering would help. 

Also really shit mouth area and lips, too narrow.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Shit face fat storage genetics but continue to get lean at least.
> 
> Shit rounded forehead like usual asians, so hairline lowering would help.
> 
> Also really shit mouth area and lips, too narrow.


Thats it bro??


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 17, 2020)

Im sorry but it was over the moment you were born bro


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> Im sorry but it was over the moment you were born bro


hey not even a low tier normie can i be turn into?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> lost some weight to 150lbs but doesnt help either can someone tell me if i can be fixed plastic surgically? low tier normie/ normie will do to me.
> View attachment 231124





Effortless said:


> Shit face fat storage genetics but continue to get lean at least.
> 
> Shit rounded forehead like usual asians, so hairline lowering would help.
> 
> Also really shit mouth area and lips, too narrow.


What does a round forhead look like?


----------



## Effortless (Jan 17, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> What does a round forhead look like?



Its mainly due to hairline but can also be due to forehead structure.

Round feminine forehead with no temple














vs

broad square forehead














So you want square and broad so it frame your FACE better. While high and round will ruin your facial thirds harmony.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 17, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Its mainly due to hairline but can also be due to forehead structure.
> 
> Round feminine forehead with no temple
> View attachment 232614
> ...


Mines is sloped lol i def do not have a round hairline


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 17, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> Thats it bro??


You're not 15% bodyfat.
15% bodyfat is when you have abs. In the initial pic you posted you look 30-33% bodyfat

judging by the last pic you sent in I'd guess you're around 22% now.

this isn't even a bad thing though. More fat to lose = more potential face gains


also your lower third is what's bad. narrow mouth, chin & jaw.


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 17, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> You're not 15% bodyfat.
> 15% bodyfat is when you have abs. In the initial pic you posted you look 30-33% bodyfat
> 
> judging by the last pic you sent in I'd guess you're around 22% now.
> ...


Can be normie bro after plastic surgery and low bf ?


----------



## puppymaxer (Jan 17, 2020)

I feel like you could be average if you simply lost weight


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 17, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> lost some weight to 150lbs but doesnt help either can someone tell me if i can be fixed plastic surgically? low tier normie/ normie will do to me.
> View attachment 231124


gotta get a lean face and fix your mouth and chin/jaw. shitty philtrum:chin ratio and overall weird round face shape. forward growth isnt bad though atleast for an asian. also might wanna deal with your hair looks like it might be receding


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jan 18, 2020)

Still fat af


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Caj i just get a beard transplant or some fake berada to hide all the fuckin flaws? Does it work tho ?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 18, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> Can be normie bro after plastic surgery and low bf ?


probably. keep cutting first


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jan 18, 2020)

Wilson1 said:


> lost some weight to 150lbs but doesnt help either can someone tell me if i can be fixed plastic surgically? low tier normie/ normie will do to me.
> View attachment 231124


You have angle class2 malocclusion. 

Atleast you look like that. 
You need lower jaw surgery and chin wing


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 19, 2020)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> You have angle class2 malocclusion.
> 
> Atleast you look like that.
> You need lower jaw surgery and chin wing


Braces needed before going for jaw surgery?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 19, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Shotgun.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 19, 2020)

Suicide is the answer


----------



## Wilson1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Still alive😂


----------

